# Rockstar Chemicals



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

Anybody ordered from here?


----------



## Bronick (Oct 2, 2013)

YES! Finally a place that delivers to the UK and their gear and customer service is aces. I recommend giving them a go mate.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

:nono:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bronick said:


> YES! Finally a place that delivers to the UK and their gear and customer service is aces. I recommend giving them a go mate.


really your first post and it is to comment on how great an unknown source of peptides is.......really you are that stupid??

there are many places that deliver to the UK even more places that are in the UK many of them with many good feedback comments


----------



## Bronick (Oct 2, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> really your first post and it is to comment on how great an unknown source of peptides is.......really you are that stupid??
> 
> there are many places that deliver to the UK even more places that are in the UK many of them with many good feedback comments


Wow, nice way to make a new member feel welcomed and wanna get involved. I'm glad you posted your comment here rather than PM'd me so other members can see how ignorant you are. I'm not the one that even posted the original question! I was simply responding to a question from what appears to be a fairly long standing member (sorry mate, not trying to throw you under the bus). I don't see anything wrong with that.

*"really your first post and it is to comment on how great an unknown source of peptides is.......really you are that stupid??"*

So am I suppose to leave a bunch of bollocks posts before giving my opinion on a subject, just so it's not my first post? I was answering a legitimate question.

*"there are many places that deliver to the UK even more places that are in the UK many of them with many good feedback comments"*

Contrary to what you attest to in your comment, there aren't a lot of places that deliver to the UK anymore, many have been shut down and NONE guaranteed delivery like the company above did, in fact, I ordered from a place before and got screwed (No, I won't mention their name so I don't get called stupid again by a bully moderator or get a finger waived at me by some ****er for trying to get involved). Sorry for feeling like I wanted to support a product I used and had a good experience with and wanting to share that with other members. I read a bunch of other posts on here and people discuss where they get there MT2 from, how good it is, if the place delivers to the UK, (most don't) and as you said yourself, there ARE other comments and feedback on here about other places, so how is what I said different or wrong or by ANY means??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bronick said:


> YES! Finally a place that delivers to the UK and their gear and customer service is aces. I recommend giving them a go mate.


Count me in!

Where so I sign?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bronick said:


> Wow, nice way to make a new member feel welcomed and wanna get involved. I'm glad you posted your comment here rather than PM'd me so other members can see how ignorant you are. I'm not the one that even posted the original question! I was simply responding to a question from what appears to be a fairly long standing member (sorry mate, not trying to throw you under the bus). I don't see anything wrong with that.
> 
> *"really your first post and it is to comment on how great an unknown source of peptides is.......really you are that stupid??"*
> 
> ...


i approved your post so that i could answer it, firstly look at how your post looks before trying to "throw me under a bus" no one wants you to post a load of b0llocks but to vouch for a source that no one knows is suspect at best and if you do not see this then it proves my point.

as for your second point you will find there are many sources that deliver to the UK plus there are some great sources in the UK so not sure why you would need to go outside the UK if you did not want to, now you can think i am a bully if you want although i am not sure what in my last post could be counted as bullying?? unless you are very fragile?

these points are facts, you might like the source but as i have all ready mentioned it is an unkown source and you have joined and posted backing it up so really do not care how you see it but it looks to us as pushing a source......


----------



## Bronick (Oct 2, 2013)

Well dead good reply. OK, OK, maybe I was a bit defensive, didn't mean to lay into ya. You're just doing your moderator thing, didn't mean to give you a hard time. I guess it does look a little suspect. I'm sure you got better things to do then have to defend yourself on here from noob posters. My apologies brotha, guess I was being a little fragile, lol! Thanks for the reply, I thought for sure you were just gonna delete my post and ban my ****, lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting difference in writing style between #5 & #8. :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bronick said:


> Well dead good reply. OK, OK, maybe I was a bit defensive, didn't mean to lay into ya. You're just doing your moderator thing, didn't mean to give you a hard time. I guess it does look a little suspect. I'm sure you got better things to do then have to defend yourself on here from noob posters. My apologies brotha, guess I was being a little fragile, lol! Thanks for the reply, I thought for sure you were just gonna delete my post and ban my ****, lol.


no problem glad you could see where i was coming from


----------

